# low calorie snack tips and recipes



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I see the recipe thread and many are high calorie. I'm vertically challenged, and cant eat so many calories. I found a few things I like to do to save calories in my daily calorie budget. I am wondering if you have any tips to add? Maybe food products/seasonings that you like? Mine are limited but it does keep my weight normal. 

Homemade dressings for salad or dipping meats and veggies. Dont be afraid to experiment. Here are my main 2.

red wine vinaigrette dressing; no oil, just seasonings; I like dill weed from my garden, salt, pepper, crushed red pepper, garlic and a lil sugar. Very yummy. The longer it sets, the better it gets. 

hm ranch; plain yogurt with ranch powder added to it. Its only 110 cal per cup, not 120 per tbls as the jar stuff. (I dont eat a cup..lol ) they also sell ranch powder mix at the cheapy stores now, only 50cents pack. 

Tuna mixed with any of the following; chopped red sweet peppers, pickles,onions, cucumber, tomatoes etc. I use a tasty mustard as the dressing. no mayo. Once I chop all the goodies up its so filling, I can only eat half for a serving, comes to about 80 calories with crackers, for half. 

I am a late night snacker, can't help it. So I will save some calories in my budget for that. My main late night snack is baked pretzel sticks; crunchy, salty and low calories for like 25 of them. I may dip them in mustard or mustard mixed with cajun spice powder, very yummy. 

I bought this rice vinegar on the clearance rack, It has since earned a place in my kitchen by accident. I like a lil splash in my bean soup mmm changes the flavor, try it. 

Makes me wonder what secret weapon you have in your kitchen for me yet to discover? please do tell. Do you have any great tips? Under 100 calorie meals? I would love to hear them. I am in need of some new idea's or seasoning products.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the Marzetties (sp?) low fat cole slaw dressing. I use it in place of mayo in tuna, or on a sandwich. I like pretzel for snacking too, and dip them in hummus. It comes in many flavors, and even in individual sized packs, if you have a problem with portion control.

Molly McButter is good on veggies & potatoes. I use the spray butter on toast.

One of my favorite snacks is Greek yogurt with a few almonds. I also love it for breakfast, where I will mix it with a chopped apple and a bit of cinnamon.


----------

